# VirtualBox startup critical error



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Binary package (pkg) install of virtualbox-ose.

Post installation notes followed at the letter (as always).


```
FreeBSD x.y.z 10.0-BETA3 FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3 #0 r257580: Sun Nov  3 19:43:01 UTC 2013     [email]root@snap.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
(Source is base/stable/10 updated through svn, but not compiled. Kernel and world are 10.0-BETA3).


```
Fallo al crear el objeto COM de VirtualBox.
La aplicaciÃ³n se cerrarÃ¡.
```
(The message is in Spanish).


```
Receptor RC: 
NS_ERROR_ABORT (0x80004004)
```

Is it a 10.0-BETA3 issue? Should I upgrade to base/stable/10?


----------



## t1066 (Nov 12, 2013)

I always have to unset LANG and LC_CTYPE to run virtualbox successfully.

The following is the script I used:


```
unset LANG
unset LC_CTYPE
VirtualBox
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 12, 2013)

> Fallo al crear el objeto COM de VirtualBox.


It's looking for a COM port, and fails when it can find one. Look into re-setting the options or temporarily rename the directory where your VM's are and see if VirtualBox is able to start.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> It's looking for a COM port, and fails when it can find one. Look into *re-setting the options* or temporarily rename the directory where your VM's are and see if VirtualBox is able to start.



What options? I mean it was a pkg install, not compiled. I have no VMs. It is a fresh install. The locale settings are not the culprit either.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 12, 2013)

> What options?


I meant the options inside VirtualBox. When it starts, there are a number of settings or privileges you can allow. I thought you might have existing VM's with enabled privileges.

Does your system have a RS-232 COM port? can you enable it from BIOS and see if it temporarily solves the problem? Otherwise, you'll probably have to compile the port yourself. A final option is to create a virtual COM port, but that's an entirely different headache.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

No no, when I try to start the application is when the error occurs. No way to get to the GUI.

I am going to check the BIOS. Will be back in some minutes.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

No RS-232 in BIOS. The system does not have a serial port, indeed. Just a PS2 mouse/keyboard port that I do not use.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

New information at system start (console output):


```
pid 1040 (VBoxSVC), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
VBoxManage: error: Failed to create the VirtualBox object!
VBoxManage: error: Code NS_ERROR_ABORT (0x80004004) - Operation aborted (extende
d info not available)
VBoxManage: error: Most likely, the VirtualBox COM server is not running or fail
ed to start.
```

I suppose the /etc/rc.conf that makes it happen is 

```
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 12, 2013)

> No no, when I try to start the application is when the error occurs. No way to get to the GUI


I understood that.

VirtualBox does not have a COM configure option in emulators/virtualbox-ose, so I take back my "compile the port yourself" comment.

VBoxManage is what will do in terminal what I was talking about in the GUI. Please look through: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html#vboxmanage-modifyvm-other


> # VBoxManage modifyvm --uart<1-N> off|<I/O base> <IRQ>: With this option you can configure virtual serial ports for the VM



I hope this helps...


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 12, 2013)

We posted at the same time apparently...

You do have emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod installed, and you do have these enabled in /boot/loader.conf, right?

```
vboxdrv_load="yes"
vboxnetflt_load="yes"
vboxnetadp_load="yes"
```

If not, load them now: `# kldload vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp`


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

They load at startup.


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   45 0xffffffff80200000 15ef860  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff817f0000 23ab28   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff81a2b000 6630     opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81a32000 203d0    geom_eli.ko
 5    3 0xffffffff81a53000 34e80    crypto.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81a88000 49a8     coretemp.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81a8f000 6d90     aesni.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81a97000 3428     aibs.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81a9b000 c86308   nvidia.ko
10    3 0xffffffff82722000 51a48    vboxdrv.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82812000 2351     ulpt.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82815000 34d4     ums.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82819000 2a50     uhid.ko
14    2 0xffffffff8281c000 28c0     vboxnetflt.ko
15    2 0xffffffff8281f000 aff1     netgraph.ko
16    1 0xffffffff8282a000 403d     ng_ether.ko
17    1 0xffffffff8282f000 3ec0     vboxnetadp.ko
```


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have recompiled the port, but to no avail.


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi! I have exactly the same errors. And I do a PR for it: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=183085. But that problem I have on FreeBSD-10-Stable, as I see VirtualBox are broken on other recent versions of FreeBSD.
Also for that problem I use a maillist freebsd-emulation@: (Related messages: HERE, HERE)
Also same problem with VirtualBox-4.3.0 from testing repo (HERE)


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 12, 2013)

I suggest you guys wait for fixes.
However, if this is VERY urget, then try the new beta version 4.3.2. VirtualBox ports are a pair (emulators/virtualbox-ose and emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod) so I will refer to them as VirtualBox ports for simplicity.

* Backup your emulator/VirtualBox port files somewhere.
* Get the VirtualBox ports beta (virtualbox-ose and virtualbox-ose-kmod). To download the whole directory recursively, and at the same time rejecting index.html* files plus clipping the hostname & parent directory, run: `$ wget -r -nH --cut-dirs=2 --no-parent --reject="index.html*" [url=https://svn.redports.org/virtualbox/emulators/]https://svn.redports.org/virtualbox/emulators/[/url] <foldername>`
* Place these in /usr/ports/emulators (the downloads are replacement Makefiles so no extra work needed) && build both VirtualBox ports.

This is if you really want to take the risk of testing and think "it might work".
Whatever you decide, Good Luck!


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm try to do that now and I have the same error with VirtualBox 4.3.2 (svn.redports.org: - Revision 19550)
PS. But I see that virtualbox-ose-kmod are not updated. When I try to `cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod && make reinstall` it gives me an error:

```
make reinstall clean
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1513: Cannot open /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/kmod.mk
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod
```
I will try to do the steps:

 svn system sources to latest 10/stable
 rebuild world and kernel
 portsnap fetch update
 grab emulators and devel from *svn.redports.org*
 Reinstall all ports


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 13, 2013)

So all that actions not helps. And error still exists.
OS: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD BSD-VBOX 10.0-BETA3 FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3 #0: Wed Nov 13 01:16:17 MSK 2013     mike@BSD-VBOX:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDSERV  amd64
```
`pkg info | grep virt`

```
vde2-2.3.2                     User-mode virtual ethernet infrastructure
virtualbox-ose-4.3.2           A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.2      VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```
`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   13 0xffffffff80200000 87ca28   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80a7d000 20720    geom_mirror.ko
 3    3 0xffffffff80a9e000 57790    vboxdrv.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff80c12000 29c0     vboxnetflt.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff80c15000 8794     netgraph.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff80c1e000 1548     ng_ether.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff80c20000 3f30     vboxnetadp.ko
```
And mike user are in vboxusers group. And `rm -rf /tmp/.vbox-*` does not help.


----------



## decke (Nov 13, 2013)

It might be worth to try creating an default VirtualBox.xml file manually:

~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml


```
<VirtualBox xmlns="http://www.innotek.de/VirtualBox-settings" version="1.12-freebsd">
</VirtualBox>
```

Some people have reported that it works for them but I don't know yet why this only seems to affect FreeBSD 10 and worked fine in the past.


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 13, 2013)

decke said:
			
		

> It might be worth to try creating an default VirtualBox.xml file manually:
> 
> ~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
> 
> ...



No, it does not solve the problem.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 30, 2013)

It started for me with creating ~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml. Now I hope it works and it does. Thank  you.


----------

